# Doggy tongues



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you ever snapped a pic of your dog and caught them with their tongue out? I enjoy these pictures, they sure make me laugh. Post your doggy tongue pictures! Here are the ones I accidentally got yesterday:
















Thanks for looking


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Mia catching snowflakes:










Cara eating peanut butter:










B'asia:










Jaia:


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

Not sure if this counts but I thought it was cute anyway! LOL


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

FourIsCompany: Oh my those are cute pictures. Cara's tongue looks like a toy lol

KSTollers: That is a very cute picture, you have gorgeous dogs


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

The problem is Jake practically always has his mouth open, so there's lots of tongue where he's involved LOL. Oh, and...


----------



## Saraq (May 23, 2009)

Great pictures! Thanks for laughs


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Great pics everyone!
Heres a few tongue shots:


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

ShadoSky: Jake is such a handsome boy  I especially love that last one of them playing.

CorgiKarma: Man I love Corgis, they are so cute. If I had gone with a purebred from a breeder I would have gotten one, but I decided to rescue instead. Awesome pics btw.


----------



## PittiLove29 (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's Tonka yawning








And here's Lady's smile








I only have one of each, but I'm surprised I have that much. They tend to keep their tongues in their mouths most of the time. lol


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

PittiLove: Those are such cute pictures  The reason I started this thread is because I also hardly ever see Nala's tongue. She only pants for a little bit when playing but she'll lay down and stop pretty much as soon as she starts lol. I was very surprised to get pictures of her with her tongue out.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

This doesn't really count as hanging out, but it is a funny tongue pic. Chloe was about 5 months old here (the date stamp is way wrong!)


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

this was the day we brought our baby home from the shelter.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Our Snuggles has lots of tongue pictures. Here are a few.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

ok, here's some "tongue"....Tir Ceo









and just to show how long that tongue really is....









and Lacey giving some "weird tongue"...


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

lol have you seen my Signature????? For a while there I didn't think Nubs could take a photo without his tounge hanging out.


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Just want to thank everyone for posting, this thread has made my day full of laughs and "aww" moments.

Sunshyne: That pic definitely counts, I love it when you can just barely see the tongue lol. Cute pup

Bigblackdogs: That's a great picture of your fur-baby and skin-baby  Those big ears are adorable

Snuggles: Oh my Snuggles sure does like to stick out that tongue. Those are sure some really cute pictures. The last one looks like she's sticking it out at you on purpose

Tirluc: Wow Tir sure has a long tongue! I thought Cara did in FIC's picture, but that sure beats it lol. Ever since Elvis, Border Collies have been up in my top favorite breeds. You have gorgeous dogs 

Edit: Darkmoon you beat me to posting  I love Nubs, he's so handsome. I hope Nala can grow up to be built like him. I love his structure. Do I see a giant Wall-E in your house? I loved that movie.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Want some tongues ...? You got it!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Chance with my Dad. He was pointing at me to try to get Chance to look at the camera. Chance had other plans.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Really OLD picture of Eevee, with BAD flash lol


----------



## bigblackdogs (May 28, 2009)

NalaBaby said:


> Bigblackdogs: That's a great picture of your fur-baby and skin-baby  Those big ears are adorable


thanks. I think that Jazz is so cute, but she is getting so big!!!
oh, and the boy is my little brother just wanted to straighten it out

everyone's dogs are gorgeous! they are so cute with their tongues out!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i love this silly one of my husband and iorek last winter










catching snowflakes 









and one of my most favourite puppy pictures of iorek


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> i love this silly one of my husband and iorek last winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a bird in front of your head in the first picture? 
Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Awww Sammy puppies are so cute and floofy. >^^;<


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Bonn1997 said:


> Is that a bird in front of your head in the first picture?
> Your dog is beautiful!


haha! no  that is iorek's christmas present, a stuffed turtle that is now a pancake turtle...i had to take the stuffing out because he chewed the leg off.

thank you


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

These are so cute. It is amazing how long a dog's tongue is. I have another cute one but I will have to scan it later.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Here is the one I finally scanned. Our local dog park was having a fund raiser and we got Snuggles picture taken last year with one of the photographers.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Doggy tongues-more*

Here are more of the "professional" pictures.


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Doggy tongues-more*

Aww, Snuggles is such a cute little princess 

I absolutely love those pictures of Iorek too, my parents have an American Eskimo and she was nowhere near that fluffy as a pup. That's why I've always preferred sammys


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment on Snuggles. We love her and think she is cute but some "relatives" asked why we got such a ugly dog (it's the fang tooth).


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Snuggles said:


> Thanks for the compliment on Snuggles. We love her and think she is cute but some "relatives" asked why we got such a ugly dog (it's the fang tooth).



Ugly? No way... she's freakin' adorable. I soo love Snuggles!!


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Thanks. We love her too. LOL


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> Thanks for the compliment on Snuggles. We love her and think she is cute but some "relatives" asked why we got such a ugly dog (it's the fang tooth).


Well those people are just jealous of her cuteness. Even though the only small dog I would ever want is a Corgi, I still love them and think they are so cute. I like to run and romp with the dogs too much to have a small one, lol I might squish it.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Doggy tongues-more*



NalaBaby said:


> I absolutely love those pictures of Iorek too, my parents have an American Eskimo and she was nowhere near that fluffy as a pup. That's why I've always preferred sammys


thank you


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite tongue picture.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Cartman licking a snowflake off his nose?









Getting in trouble for digging and eating dirt (i think) under the snow.









Both of Quinn...


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

I love this thread <3 Everyone's dogs are so cute and tonguetastic. Yes, that's a word!

Here's puppy Rosco with an inverted tongue









And a little more dignified look.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

Rocket on the couch. He's always doing something goofy. LOL


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Haha, yes. Here's one;










Here's another that's not tongue, but it was funny. It was REALLY late, we were leaving from the college after lots of classes, and I was waiting for my brother. We had done a lot that day, and Blitz was tired; Therefore a bit annoyed that I was taking pictures of him.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

I have tons, but I'm gonna just post a couple.







Dont know what she was doing







licking the shower curtain







out on a walk and met a bear. she was quite curious about this big thing and whether or not it was going to get her







seeing her foster mommy for the first time since we adopted her.


----------



## LovedMyRotty (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is my baby girl Ava licking water off her nose...


This was my rotty's tongue...


Here's one one Casey's tongue pics. She's smiling!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Evil black dog!


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, Casey looks scary  Mean that in a good way


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

I love all these pictures 

MTD, Maddie is adorable, I love that picture with the bear lol. 
LovedMyRotty: I love it when doggies smile lol they look evil and cute at the same time. A friend of mine has a Border Collie that will do that on cue lol if you tell her to smile she does it. Needless to say, I make her do it often lol


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Puppy tongue...


----------



## LovedMyRotty (Jun 1, 2009)

NalaBaby,

Casey smiles when you say smile too! I love it! she'll even do it when you ask if she were in the garbage? 

Maddiethedog,
Casey is a badass through and through!  She's up there as one of the best dogs ever!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here are longest tongue (not my dogs, random found on google)


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh. Those tongues in the last picture are long.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I know .. I wonder if the one with Pittie is real or is it photoshop made lmao


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Here are some funny pictures I found online:








Creepy







Gross







Hilarious







Yoda


----------

